# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  cherche chien petite taille pour voyager en avion

## mix

je cherche toute petite chienne a donner pourvu que le carnet de vaccination et la puce soit a jour.
je la prend jusqu'a l'age de 5 ans meme si elle est moche, croyez moi la mienne était une star dans ma ville.
je souhaite juste que son carnet de vaccination soit a jour et pucée, si vous n'avez pas le passeport je le ferai je la prendrait partout avec moi dans l'avion.

----------


## Mirko78

Rescue est un forum de sauvetages, les sauvetages génèrent de gros frais, il n'y a donc que des animaux pour lesquels sont demandés une compensation infime des frais engagés.

----------


## Mirko78

Je pense que est un fake  ::

----------

